# Easy passes to ride?



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

I have just ridden Vail side of Vail pass and will do the copper side soon, what other passes are a good one for a beginner?
I do like that Vail is on a bike path but know very few if any others exist like this.

Thanks


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Most of the Colorado mountain passes are pretty good for beginners. Squaw, Tennessee and Fremont come to mind. Loveland and Independence tend to be steeper than average.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

This link might help a little.

http://www.coloradodot.info/travel/maximum-grades-on-colorado-mountain-passes.html


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks the link is nice. I may try Tennessee.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have the right gears, any pass is easy. Enjoy them all!


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Colorado Passes Data Base*

http://www.rmccrides.com/ClimbDB/climb_frame.html


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks
Another great link!


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Which is a "nicer" ride? 

Copper to Fremont summit and back or
Copper to Vail summit?

The grade and distance are not that much or a worry more how enjoyable are the two routes? scenery etc?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

sinister_designs said:


> Which is a "nicer" ride?
> 
> Copper to Fremont summit and back or
> Copper to Vail summit?
> ...


Copper to Fremont summit = a road.

Copper to Vail summit - bike path.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

sinister_designs said:


> Which is a "nicer" ride?
> 
> Copper to Fremont summit and back or
> Copper to Vail summit?
> ...


Scenary-wise they're both good rides. The road to Fremont has heavy truck traffic due to the mine at the top. There are little to no shoulders on several parts of the ride. The ride from Copper to Vail Pass is bike path which can have its own set of hazards.


----------

